# Tool Talk >  It's been a bad day...

## WmRMeyers

please don't take my picture...

I believe I'm glad I'm not the one who has to explain this to the boss.



Tripped over this on another site that I frequent. I am SO very glad it wasn't me. 

Bill

----------

nova_robotics (Sep 14, 2021),

Ralphxyz (Sep 10, 2021)

----------


## drivermark

Maybe he dug that proverbial "hole to China" and that's just the other end  :Cool:

----------

IntheGroove (Sep 12, 2021)

----------

